# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 04th August



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 04th August, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
Bucks85th
TTKeith
TT02OOT
R6B TT
Korry (& friend)
blunkybill
badyaker
luke89
KevtoTTy (poss)
Super Josh
ianttr (poss) & Mrs ianttr (poss)
B16TTC


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry Penny, you know we will be on holidays.... See you next time....


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

oh yes!


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

Count me in too :lol:

Should be along about 8ish :!:

Hope food as good


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Elias - Have a great time!

Jim & Keith - you're added!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So just the four of us then? :?

You can't all be on holiday! :lol:


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Should be good for this Pen, might even ride my bike down this time


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Count me in !


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I will also make the effort, and if possible I'd love some help finding a rattle that has been doing my nut for weeks!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hehehe - I'm sure we can find lots of rattles! :lol:


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

mite dig out the tt and pop up sat there covered it dust mud rain ect used it for work today lol, not even done 1000 miles in 4 months and it used to do 80 a day lol


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You're always welcome Luke!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

phodge said:


> Hehehe - I'm sure we can find lots of rattles! :lol:


I'll give you a clue, it's not the dog bone mount


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Some idiot in a royal mail van found my rear bumper so attractive he decided to use it instead of his breaks last night!!! So I should be coming along on Wednesday but not with my car. I have a whiplash injury and some bruises so nothing too serious. The car will probably need both bumpers and the bonnet changed. I ram into an A4 in front of me hence the damage at the front as well. 
So the hire car I'm getting is a sports car but don't know which yet. If I can't drive a friend will come with me so Penny can you put a other person for the booking please. 
At least royal mail is well insured and the driver is admitting liability. I am claiming for personnal injury and loss of income as well. I am more upset about the car than my own injury!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh no! Your beautiful car! 

Glad you're OK (ish  ), and things sound like they're getting sorted.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

How have I missed this thread? Count me in Penny 

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

can you put us 2 down as maybe coming, we are on holiday on thursday but will try and make it on wednesday. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Be good to see you both if you can make it....


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

See you Wednesday!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

There are some new specials on the menu board, on friday I had the 14oz Gammon Steak with 2 fried Eggs and Chips nom nom think it was £14.95. They had some more Teryaki specials on too.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oooo...sounds yummy!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us tomorrow...??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Wish I could


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You could always stop off on your way to Brighton..... :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> You could always stop off on your way to Brighton..... :?


Sadly we will already be in Kent tonight (and I'm not sure I fancy the M25 twice in one day!)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Only just about to leave work, so I won't be making it tonight. 

Catch you next time.

Sean.


----------



## TTKeith (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry Guys could not make tonight 

Will see you next time


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Apologies from me too 

See you next time 

Josh


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry pen got stuck in Portsmouth


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well you all missed a great night! :lol:

Jim's going to take over the world and him and Paul are going to sort out our criminal population and energy crisis in one go! :lol:

Emma and Dave - it was great to meet you. Hope to see you both again soon!


----------

